# When looking for files on the hardrive through HFSExplorer or similar.



## cjm1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi,
I have a MAC HSF+ harddive connected to my xp machine and am looking at the file system. I am wondering where one might find say his user files/photos etc on said disk.
Macbook died need to recover files!
thanks.


----------



## cjm1 (Oct 4, 2012)

the top level folders are:
.HSs+ Private Directory Data
.OSInstallSandbox-tmp
.Trashes
Mac OS X Install Data private HSs+ Private Data


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How did the MacBook die? None of those folders are standard OS X folders except .Trashes. All folders that start with a period '.' are hidden folders, and not seen or used by the end user. The root of the drive should have at least the following three folders visible, System, Applications, and Users. By the folders listed, it looks like the OS X 10.7 or 10.8 self recovery drive, which has no user info on it.


----------

